# Ladybugs any good?



## dino (Jun 30, 2005)

Hello,

I was wondering can a Ladybug do some harm to mantids? I keep finding some in my garden or 2 acre back yard. I know they give off a stinch, but can that do harm to my mantids? I feed them other insects that give of stinches, but I'm not sure about Ladybugs since some yellow stuff come out ( like yellow stuff comes out of a Grasshopper's mouth.)


----------



## ibanez_freak (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi,

I don't know if they are harmful but I have heard tht for some reason mantis don't eat/harm them. can any one back me up on this? I'm not to sure.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Jolt (Jun 30, 2005)

Ladybugs give off that yellow stuff that smells/tastes bad to insects......


----------



## dino (Jun 30, 2005)

Hmmm. Maybe I can get all that yellow stuff of, than wash the Ladybug up. Than feed it to my mantis?


----------



## Joe (Jun 30, 2005)

i read that that yellow stuf is actually their blood and what come out of its arms is a sample of it to predators what it tastes like lol.

Joe


----------



## dino (Jun 30, 2005)

Okay thanks Joe. No Ladybug ever... sorry mantids.


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

My mantids would never touch a lady bug.


----------



## dino (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah. No lady bugs mantids. Sorry


----------

